# haz paleta de hueso



## M Morena

Por favor poderiam me ajudar traduzindo para o português esta expressão?

O diálogo é assim: Otro dia lo podemos arreglar

*  Haz paleta de huezo*

                            Ve cuánta pinche perfección hay en este ser, no mames!

Obrigada desde já!


----------



## gato radioso

Olá M Morena:
A frase é habitual na América? Por estes lados de acá, eu nunca ouvi, nem sei o que significa.


----------



## M Morena

gato radioso said:


> Olá M Morena:
> A frase é habitual na América? Por estes lados de acá, eu nunca ouvi, nem sei o que significa.


Olá gato radioso,
Nunca ouvi falar. Paleta conheço como uma peça do boi. também como picolé.
não consigo imaginar picolé de osso. também está completamente fora do contexto.
No México usam muitas gírias, difíceis de traduzir, acho que é algo muito próprio deles.
Já tinha que ter entregue este trabalho, mas não vai dar. A cada frase tropeço com palavras estranhas. 
Confesso que saí do apavoramento para a preocupação em grau máximo....


----------



## jazyk

É indispensável que o tradutor entenda o que está traduzindo. Se nem você, que é falante de espanhol, ainda que de outra variedade, sabe, como podem os pobres falantes de português saber? Sugiro descobrir o que significa a expressão no fórum Solo español e depois voltar aqui com a explicação.


----------



## Carfer

No México, _'paleta de hueso_' pode ser um chupa-chupa. Pode não ser uma gíria. '_Chupa... não mames_', será que o contexto é sexual?


----------



## M Morena

Carfer said:


> No México, _'paleta de hueso_' pode ser um chupa-chupa. Pode não ser uma gíria. '_Chupa... não mames_', será que o contexto é sexual?


Prezado Carfer. Sim, tem conotação sexual. Já tentei por todos os lados,dicionários,pessoas mas não consigo achar a resposta.
fico um tanto envergonhada, mas é trabalho,então é o seguinte. Pelo que entendi, o personagem, ainda que homem esconde o seu orgão
sexual,não sei como, imagino que seja como os travestis. Ele faz isso após o banho, ele aparecer nu, é um colega le diz "haz paleta de hueso".
Ele o faz. Fico um tanto sem graça de pedir ajuda, mas como disse é trabalho e preciso apresentar o mais breve possível.
Essa frase está congelada, uma vez que continuo traduzindo o texto. Ainda que continue pesquisando a tradução da tal frase.


----------



## gato radioso

M Morena said:


> Prezado Carfer. Sim, tem conotação sexual. Já tentei por todos os lados,dicionários,pessoas mas não consigo achar a resposta.
> fico um tanto envergonhada, mas é trabalho,então é o seguinte. Pelo que entendi, o personagem, ainda que homem esconde o seu orgão
> sexual,não sei como, imagino que seja como os travestis. Ele faz isso após o banho, ele aparecer nu, é um colega le diz "haz paleta de hueso".
> Ele o faz. Fico um tanto sem graça de pedir ajuda, mas como disse é trabalho e preciso apresentar o mais breve possível.
> Essa frase está congelada, uma vez que continuo traduzindo o texto. Ainda que continue pesquisando a tradução da tal frase.



Seria então como dizer:
_Venga hombre, enseña el nabo_ (perdón) 

E isto o digo pelo contexto que deste (se não seria impossível, acho eu): o protagonista sai nu do banho -nem sei como pode dissimular o órgano tão fácilmente- e o amigo faz disso um comentario (não sei se engraçado ou não). Em todo caso, sigue sendo difícil dar uma resposta com certeza.


----------



## Vanda

Morena, pode pedir ajuda linguística à vontade sobre qualquer tema. Se achar necessário, pode colocar um  para chamar atenção quanto ao tipo de assunto ou linguagem inapropriada.


----------



## M Morena

Obrigada Vanda.

a frase "*haz paleta de hueso"* dirigida a um colega, que sai do banho nu, é a grande questão. Pois após isso, o rapaz
nu aparece na sua nudez como se fosse uma moça.
O colega dá uma risada e ele diz:

Ve cuánta pinche perfección hay en este ser, no mames! Paresco una virgen.

Me parece que de alguma forma ele esconde,guarda o orgão sexual, naquele momento. Imagino, como dizem
que fazem os travestis, para se passarem por mulheres. Este termo,frase, palavra não consigo achar, porém existe.
Isso tem se tornado uma grande dificuldade. E me sinto um tanto constrangida de falar com conhecidos, por mais que explique
tratar-se de trabalho. Infelizmente tenho essa dificuldade, Vanda.
Se puder me ajudar, fico-lhe imensamente grata. assim como também aos colegas que tem se esforçado por me ajudar.
Também penso que seguir a sugestão do jazik, não me ajudaria muito, porque lá pelo que entendí é só espanhol. Preciso do termo
em português.


----------



## Carfer

_'Paleta (de hueso)_' é, indiscutivelmente, um _'gelado_' (especificamente um '_gelado de pau_', como lhe chamaríamos em Portugal), um _'chupa-chupa_' ou qualquer doce suportado por um palito (*). Poderia, assim, significar '_mostra o pau',_ como parece sugerir o gato radioso, ou algo do género. Não faço ideia se há alguma expressão específica que se use nesse meio. Mas esse é o significado, digamos, literal. Pode haver outro sentido que não alcançamos.

(*)
Resultados sobre el término paleta
Resultados sobre el término hueso

Sobre o significado de 'no mames' veja este tópico:

No mames/no manches traducido al colombiano

P.S. Consultar o forum de espanhol, mesmo que não lhe possa resolver o problema da tradução para português, teria pelo menos a utilidade de a ajudarem a estabelecer o sentido. Assente isso, logo veríamos o que poderíamos encontrar em termos de equivalentes.


----------



## Guigo

Onze anos de idade, então, no antigo 1o ginasial (acho que hoje é 6a série), depois da aula de Educação Física: todos ao banho (chuveiros, duchas); vergonha danada. O professor grita: "todo mundo pelado, mostrando o _pirulito_."
Será que ajuda?

Pirulito: https://www.fatosdesconhecidos.com....apel-de-Parede-Pirulito-Abstrato_1440x900.jpg


----------



## M Morena

Guigo, talvez não esteja me fazendo entender. Mostrar o pirulito é exatamente o contrário de HAZ PALETA DE HUESO.
uma vez que o sujeito fica igual a uma mulher.Sem nada. não pode mostrar o pirulito porque no meu entender ele sumiu,escondeu, óbvio que não cortou,
mas sumiu.Que é o objetivo dele. Tanto que ele diz:  hasta virgen parezco! Na realidade, no caso dele é uma molecada.



Carfer said:


> _'Paleta (de hueso)_' é, indiscutivelmente, um _'gelado_' (especificamente um '_gelado de pau_', como lhe chamaríamos em Portugal), um _'chupa-chupa_' ou qualquer doce suportado por um palito (*). Poderia, assim, significar '_mostra o pau',_ como parece sugerir o gato radioso, ou algo do género. Não faço ideia se há alguma expressão específica que se use nesse meio. Mas esse é o significado, digamos, literal. Pode haver outro sentido que não alcançamos.
> 
> (*)
> Resultados sobre el término paleta
> Resultados sobre el término hueso
> 
> Sobre o significado de 'no mames' veja este tópico:
> 
> No mames/no manches traducido al colombiano
> 
> P.S. Consultar o forum de espanhol, mesmo que não lhe possa resolver o problema da tradução para português, teria pelo menos a utilidade de a ajudarem a estabelecer o sentido. Assente isso, logo veríamos o que poderíamos encontrar em termos de equivalentes.





M Morena said:


> Guigo, talvez não esteja me fazendo entender. Mostrar o pirulito é exatamente o contrário de HAZ PALETA DE HUESO.
> uma vez que o sujeito fica igual a uma mulher.Sem nada. não pode mostrar o pirulito porque no meu entender ele sumiu,escondeu, óbvio que não cortou,
> mas sumiu.Que é o objetivo dele. Tanto que ele diz:  hasta virgen parezco! Na realidade, no caso dele é uma molecada.



Vou seguir a sugestão. Vou ao forun só de espanhol. Tomara que consiga avançar...


----------



## Guigo

M Morena said:


> Guigo, talvez não esteja me fazendo entender. Mostrar o pirulito é exatamente o contrário de HAZ PALETA DE HUESO.
> uma vez que o sujeito fica igual a uma mulher.Sem nada. não pode mostrar o pirulito porque no meu entender ele sumiu,escondeu, óbvio que não cortou,
> mas sumiu.Que é o objetivo dele. Tanto que ele diz:  hasta virgen parezco! Na realidade, no caso dele é uma molecada.



O que fiz foi apenas uma possível comparação entre "paleta de hueso" e _pirulito_.


----------



## M Morena

Guigo agradeço demais a sua ajuda. Não quis ser grosseira.

Estou praticamente desistindo dessa fala, o que me desagrada muito. Realmente não sei o que fazer.
A sua comparação foi digamos assim..o antônimo de fazer paleta de hueso Ele aparece como um travesti.
liso, como se fosse uma mulher. Essa coisa de esconder o seu orgão sexual é que não sei dar o nome,em
espanhol mexicano é *a paleta de hueso*.


----------

